# After Effects - zeichentrick



## Komische (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen kurzen zeichentrickfilm machen.
Bisher habe ich immer in imageready gearbeitet, jetzt möchte ich auf AE umsteigen, da IR doch sehr umständlich ist.
Mich interessiert jetzt, wie ich das Allereinfachste (?) in AE mache, nämlich bilder, die ich gezeichnet und eingescannt habe, aneinander zu reihen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Außerdem soll der film mal auf youtube veröffentlicht werden. Welches Format muss
ich dafür vorher bei "neue komposition " einstellen?


Bitte antwortet


----------



## akrite (23. Mai 2009)

...dafür ist AE nicht gedacht, wenn Du aus gescannten Bildern, Filme machen willst, nimm ein Schnittprogramm wie Premiere, VirtualDub oder VideoStudio von Ulead. AE ist primär für die Nachbearbeitung (Keying etc.) und special effects gedacht. Toon Boom ist für Zeichentrick das richtige Programm.


----------



## alinapapa (18. Juni 2009)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...dafür ist AE nicht gedacht, wenn Du aus gescannten Bildern, Filme machen willst, nimm ein Schnittprogramm wie Premiere, VirtualDub oder VideoStudio von Ulead. AE ist primär für die Nachbearbeitung (Keying etc.) und special effects gedacht. Toon Boom ist für Zeichentrick das richtige Programm.



Würde ich SO nicht unterschreiben.. ;-)

Schneiden an sich ist in AE eine Qual, da hast Du recht (falls Du das meinst).
Einzelbilder als Sequenz importieren geht in AE aber genauso gut, wie in jedem Schnittprogramm. 

@ Komische: Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass die Einzelbilder numeriert vorliegen müssen (z.B. Bild001.jpg, Bild002.jpg, Bild003.jpg ect.). Dann kannst Du das Ganze direkt importieren und hast es gleich als "Film" vorliegen.

Dennoch ist AE möglicherweise mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, denn das Programm kann natürlich viel mehr (und ist dementsprechend recht komplex). Toon Boom kenne ich nicht, schau Dir das auf jeden Fall an, vielleicht ist das viel besser geeignet, als AE.

Viele Grüße,

alinapapa


----------

